# What do you collect and stash?



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I've been reading about everyone's yarn stash. Do you 'stash' other things for handwork or crafts? I'll admit to stashing (hoarding) antique buttons, knitting paraphanalia, have an art studio set up to oil paint, make jewelry and could open my own bead shop, scrapbooking items, woodworking tools and woods, and any time I can incorporate a couple of them, what fun with that design!


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

I have stash for jewelry making, Crossstitch, quilting and various other crafts. Tons of yarn for machine and hand knitting. I am in the process of weeding out stuff and once it goes in the donate box it is not going to be looked at again. I do not cross stitch anymore so a bunch of the stuff for that is going on ebay or to goodwill.
I need to make my life easier and with all the craft stuff I have it is not helping.
Bruce


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I used to- but, as my focus seems to be on knitting I donated pounds and pounds of "Other" craft stuff to the local thrift store. It was taking up all the valuable yarn space. I do buy needles and other sundries when I see them secondhand. Never have enough needles!


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

I stash fat quarters for my dolls clothes, scrapbook items, cross stitch floss, beads for jewelry and books, lots of them. Don´t have that much yarns though.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I stash fabric and cross stitch also. I will at times donate some of this other "stash" because I know I will never get to finish it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

water color paints and more paints and pads and paper to paint on water color books and regular painting books.

Clay, and tools to use it with.

wood and ever carving knife I could find. 

material for sewing.


----------



## habbyworld (May 17, 2012)

Sewing buttons. Just love them. Got thousands of them. Going to get more. Always looking for more different ones.


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

habbyworld said:


> Sewing buttons. Just love them. Got thousands of them. Going to get more. Always looking for more different ones.


I hope that you use them at least in your knittings. LOL


----------



## Sierpinski Pamela (Mar 24, 2011)

I collect yarn and knitting needles. This past year I am really working through my stash. Material still have maybe some15 years old but i still. Quilt. and only buy when I need something.really trying yo stop with the needing it and my last it knitting. Magazines and books .


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a stash of fabric.. i even bought a new sewing machine..figgering that i will get back into quilting.. the thing is ... i have no idea how to turn it on!!! I fib u not !!..So i keep on knitting till one day i can sit down and figger how to turn the darn thing on !!

Susie


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm a multicrafter, and a multi stasher... quilt fabrics, several of the crafts I do use yarn or crochet thread, so that stash is actually multipurpose , tools for all the various crafts, embroidery thread and background fabrics/aida cloth, burlap, paper, glue, wood, beads, ---the list goes on!! Never know when you'll need a bit of this or a lot of that to finish a project, or if the mood strikes to make something in a particular craft... gotta be ready!!!


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

If only I could get my hubby to read this section--then he might understand me!!!


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a HUGE HUGE HUGE stash of fabric, mostly for quilting. Also dishes, books, magazines , and then there is the plants for the garden. I always say i am done and then buy more, then there are the pets....rabbits cat horses....yup I am in trouble....


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

ksemisch said:


> If only I could get my hubby to read this section--then he might understand me!!!


Print it out and put it in the bathroom reading bin where he'll find it! LOL


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Buttons, sewing patterns and materials some are over 20 years old and are coming back into style, theads for sewing. Knitting needles and patterns especially older ones.


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Collect wool, owls- anything with an owl on it [ 1000 +], knitting patterns, recipes, beading stuff [ overdosed on beading 2 years ago] craft ideas for school,books, craft magazines.How does one STOP ????


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, if we're talking other than yarn and crafts, I need to also mention:
I collect teapots, tins, wolf themed collectibles, dolphins to a very lesser degree, books, and especially - any cat themed items (the kitty collection numbers well over 5000 items)


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I like to have a good supply of different yarns,then if I find a must do pattern I go and raid my stash,it's very handy to have. :lol: :lol:


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I stash yarn, knitting needles (love KnitPicks Harmony dpns), roving/fiber for spinning and weaving. I also have a stash of art journals, pencils and pastel paper, soft pastels, acrylics and brushes. I hope to get back to pastels soon. I've been giving acrylic supplies to my grand daughter. If I had my own place I'd like to have chickens, cats, a horse, sheep.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Fabric, cross stitch, sewing patterns, threads, needles (all types), buttons, zippers, beads, wire, dress making notions, the list can just go on. Too many hobbies.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I only collect yarns but since my job is dyeing yarns, and it's something I really love, then I don't mind having a large collection. I don't really collect anything else, but there probably wouldn't be room for it anyway.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

not me...just yarn and needles and crochet supplies....oh yeah and patterns...


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hoots said:


> Collect wool, owls- anything with an owl on it [ 1000 +], knitting patterns, recipes, beading stuff [ overdosed on beading 2 years ago] craft ideas for school,books, craft magazines.How does one STOP ????


watch a few episodes of hoarders...


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I do tapestry and collect porcelain dolls


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Knitting yarn, cross stitch kits, floss for cross stitching, beads for jewellery making, all sorts for card making, even use beads and floss for making cards, list goes on.


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a little bit of everything - Fabric, beads, yarn, craft books. I just keep taking it with me every time I move.
Keep using and then replenishing.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a huge stash of patterns...more than I will ever be able to make, and cross-stitch supplies, even though I don't cross stitch much anymore because of my arthritis.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Books and office supplies


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Interchangeable needles. And patterns that I will never get to.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

I have a lot of knitted patterns, more than I will ever use. Right now my knitting is at a stand still as I have a great granddaughter who is one years old and she keeps me busy and by the time she is in bed I am ready for bed. As for other collections, I collect anything to do with hearts, horse statues and Elvis.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Things for all my creative pursuits - -yarn of course, beads, buttons, fat quarters and thread, embroidery fabrics and threads, clotheing for repurposing or using for fabric esp, silk, linen and ultrasuede, pretty papers, old magazines (for collage) and worst of all found items for mixed media assemblage -- this last is the one on my list to get rid of. I also have a vast postcard collection -- 
Somebody once told me that you should limit yourself to three hobbies -- after thinking for a miunte I said Yes, collecting, needlework and mixed media paper art. They said my topics were too broad!


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

One more thought -- I knew a quilter who said, life is too short to do more than one thing. I say, life is too short not to try everything of interest!


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

If I find anything on sale I think I can make something out of I have to have it


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I've been reading about everyone's yarn stash. Do you 'stash' other things for handwork or crafts? I'll admit to stashing (hoarding) antique buttons, knitting paraphanalia, have an art studio set up to oil paint, make jewelry and could open my own bead shop, scrapbooking items, woodworking tools and woods, and any time I can incorporate a couple of them, what fun with that design!


I could also open a bead shop and I have enough patchwork/quilting material to last 200 years at least.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Obviously a huge stash of yarn, needles, crochet hooks. I almost have as much scrapbooking supplies as yarn. I collect music boxes, miniature shoes, perfume bottles, Lladro fine porcelain from Spain, and glass baskets. My mother started the basket collection. When she died last year, at the ripe age of 99 yrs. and three quarters, I inherited the baskets. I'm sure there are more, I just can't remember them at the moment.


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

I am a paper holic
I collect wrapping paper, bows, tissue paper and ribbon. I love wrapping presents. I take about 1/2 hour on one present sometimes. I have over 100 rolls of wrapping paper and a huge huge tub of just bows.
and when you find the dollar store is selling their Christmas wrap for 1/2 price, why not buy more.
Patti


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

OM goodness, i love buttons, i have been collecting them for years, I also collect (oh I hate that word horading, but I guess some would call it that) since i am a quilter i also collect fabric, yarn anything i can be creative with. then i also have tea cups. yep I collect several things. I also love antique sewing gadgets.


----------



## Lishaknits (Dec 1, 2011)

Jewelry and lapidary. I just bought a whole cabinet full of rocks. Yep that's me rock and yarn. Knitting is my grab and go craft. Jewelry and lapidary takes more committed amount of time.


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I stash fabric, sewing patterns, cross stitch kits and supplies and plastic canvas. I have 't been able to sew in the past year because my son moved back into his old room which just happened to be MY sewing room!!! It doesn't mean I can't get more fabric and patterns....does it???


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

Of course roving for spinning and I'm not sure any more if I have more fiber or more yarn. You see when you spin the fiber it automaticaly becomes yarn. And I must have a million patterns,and not quite so many needles. I look for antique knitting needles. Like I have a pair of straights that have mother of pearl bottoms.


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

Comforting to read I'm not alone. I won't live long enough to create all of the ideas in my head. My craft room overfloweth with knitting, scrapbooks, cross stitch, rock tumbling, candles, weaving. I was really proud of myself when I decided to sell my spinning wheel last year. My DH says "there will be no beads"! Ha, he can't see in there!!


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

The ribbon that's inside tops. The ones that are supposed to stop the garment falling off the hanger but always seem to poke out when you're wearing it. Well I cut them out and keep them thinking that some of them are too nice to throw away and might come in useful one day. Never found a use for them yet.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Nelly 58 said:


> The ribbon that's inside tops. The ones that are supposed to stop the garment falling off the hanger but always seem to poke out when you're wearing it. Well I cut them out and keep them thinking that some of them are too nice to throw away and might come in useful one day. Never found a use for them yet.


There are a couple of patterns that specify fringe made from ribbon added to the yarn used in a shawl. I've tried it and it does spice it up with color and texture.


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

I always feel so much more normal after my daily dose of KP! I used to buy books on all the fabulous stuff I want to do when I retire. Now I bookmark sites. I have a "sewing" room full of yarn, fabric, paints, etc. like many of you and a true saint of a husband who helps me organize it when it gets too out of hand. Retirement is maybe 2 years off, so I have to start readying it in ernest so I'll be ready to go! :lol:


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I have polymer clay, air dry clay, paints, Paverpol and colour pigments, fabric (for Paverpol - heaps of it), canvases (also for Paverpol - heaps of those too - sm, med, lg), wool, counted cross stitch canvases, stamps and stamp pads, card stock, Pergamano vellum papers and all associated stuff. Paper tole stocks and all associated bits and pieces. Embroidery cottons, metallic threads. Beading books as well as other craft books,
Probably more, but can't think of them at present.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Patterns for knitting that I print off the internet. Soap making supplies, beads, yarn, knitting books...


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Mostly yarn, spinning fiber and quilting fabric.....I love thread and buttons but I've been able to control that.


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

Fleece to spin and weave or knit with...


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

susan1461853 said:


> I always feel so much more normal after my daily dose of KP!
> 
> I know, me too. I know there are others out there like me (collectors), but its nice to see it in print. :roll:


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I stash it all!! I still can't keep up with husband, he hides cars.


----------



## county.agent (Aug 31, 2012)

I collect a lot of things. Yarn is just one of them. I have cones of yarn for machine knitting as well as bins of hand-knitting yarns I couldn't resist. Another thing I accumulate is paper - I'm a collage artist - and sometimes the tissue paper that arrrives around a gift or tucked into a bag is as welcome as the gift itself. I am attracted to colors and textures.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

You could use those ribbons you cut out of clothing to add to the top of a crazy quilt. Embroider and use it there.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I have a stash of fabric.. i even bought a new sewing machine..figgering that i will get back into quilting.. the thing is ... i have no idea how to turn it on!!! I fib u not !!..So i keep on knitting till one day i can sit down and figger how to turn the darn thing on !!
> 
> Susie


Maybe you should consider reading the instruction manual...??


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes must confess to being a "bit of a hoarder", buttons wool(of course) patterns material and beads etc , have no more room so really need to make use of all my bits and pieces, all I need now is the time!! Just been put on short time, 4 days a week so perhaps will manage that but soon be spring and the garden will beckon, seeds to sow , veggies to grow , borders to dig!!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

fabric, yarn, patterns, books, vintage linens, vintage handkerchiefs, cats!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I inhereted a truck load of fabric,yarn ,patterns,needlepoint,cross-stitch supplies,and quilting supplies from my MIL and my mother.I sew for a store so I have a lot of fabric.I donated MIL's fabric to our quilt guild,found friends who needlepoint and cross-stitch.I have been using the yarn since 2007.Have made a LOT of lap afghans for nursing home. I am still finding things from my MIL.She had alzheimers and would forget she had something,so there are a lot duplicates.


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a basement full of books. Shelves full in the family room, the bedrooms .... It's not a waste of money to buy them. Books are what money is for.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh, were we supposed to include books? Uh oh, I'm in trouble now!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a stash cross stitch materials, kits, and books as well as floss, Use to do craft shows with my sewing crafts
(dolls, aprons,etc) Had 4 6ft cabinets stuffed with fabric. I have donated 90% of the fabric to an organization which raises money for our vets. I still have 50% of my sewing patterns. I have one spare room for my yarn stash and another for my library. My husbands stash is his tools, which he hardly uses any longer, but still buys more at yard sales or flea markets cheap.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I stash yarn, buttons, fabric and antique sewing notions. Can't help myself!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Everything crafty


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Sewing patterns and notions, fabric, spinning wheel + drop spindles with roving. Felting needles, bobbins for bobbin lace and the pillow, books on all above items, beads and beading supplies. Kiln for clay, candle making supplies (we love our candles).


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

ok i also have scrapbooking, embroidering and counted cross stitch stuff. I think that most of my collections have something to do with fibers (i even add them to my scrapbooking pages). In fact i am going to be so bad tomorrow. There is a bi annual fiber show at a local school. Yikes i love the feel of roving. Someday i will own a spinning wheel. A friend of mine has one and she taught me to spin, says i am a natural. OM I need a bigger house.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I only have yarn stashed. When I am sewing, I only buy material and supplies for the project I am making..(too bad I don't do that with yarn  )


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have boxes of fabric for quilting and rug making plus a modest yarn stash. I have a weakness for sewing machines, right now I have 6, it was 8 but I sent a Brother to Mexico with my son who belongs to a group that goes about 4 times a year to help at a Church and Orphanage there and last sumer I gave an old Gray Bar machine to my oldest Granddaughter, it had belonged to my Auntie years ago. Auntie passed away in 1974 at the age of 75, she had used the machine since she was a teenager.


----------



## crotchety crafter (Sep 26, 2012)

Cardmaking materials, cross stitch books, silks and everything else, plus knitting and crochet patterns,books, and lots and lots of wool, buttons, needles. I do have a sort out every so often and recycle some to the charity shops. But still have loads. Just not enough time.....


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Rdanek said:


> Comforting to read I'm not alone. I won't live long enough to create all of the ideas in my head. My craft room overfloweth with knitting, scrapbooks, cross stitch, rock tumbling, candles, weaving. I was really proud of myself when I decided to sell my spinning wheel last year. My DH says "there will be no beads"! Ha, he can't see in there!!


It is a comfort to know we're not alone. My kids had me thinking I was the only one who collected all these things. They are after me to get rid of it. I do have a collection of rocks that I started on one of our camping trips. We (me and the gkids) painted them after our trips. I also do embroidery and have enough thread to open a store with my yarn. Another thing that I have a lot of are books. I read when I am not crafting.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

hgayle said:


> susan1461853 said:
> 
> 
> > I always feel so much more normal after my daily dose of KP!
> ...


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I have yarn (of course), a small stash of fabric (though I don't sew as much as I used to), cross stitch/needlepoint materials, beading materials, and (my favorite, I think)paints and miniatures for painting miniatures for tabletop war games. And books and patterns.....I think that's it, but I haven't looked at those boxes in the shed lately.....


----------



## crotchety crafter (Sep 26, 2012)

Ooops forgot to mention my large supply of beads and beading materials. Just can't help it.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh dear, I've been stashing things for years. LOL
Beads, markers, drawing pads, pens, material, yarn, floss, books...do I need to go further ?? LOL



BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I've been reading about everyone's yarn stash. Do you 'stash' other things for handwork or crafts? I'll admit to stashing (hoarding) antique buttons, knitting paraphanalia, have an art studio set up to oil paint, make jewelry and could open my own bead shop, scrapbooking items, woodworking tools and woods, and any time I can incorporate a couple of them, what fun with that design!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I collect many things. The big three are dolls, teapots, and lighthouses. As far as crafts go I have just about as much material and magazines about knitting/crochet as I do about quilting. I also have a very large amount of just plain craft magazines. Some were given to me and were published in the 70's, they were fun to look through. I tried to do cards. I felt the more stuff I got the better my cards were.. not true.. so I have lots of stuff and am terrible card maker. lots of stencils.. some are the brass ones.. someday I'll do something with them.. I am sorting through all my stuff and will be sending some of it off to the thrift shop.. someone else will enjoy it too.


----------



## ShirlNY (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, it's nice to know that other people stash buttons! I inherited a bunch from Mom and MIL....
Of course, I stash yarn. I can never have enough yarn.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

It is obvious that we knitters are just a creative bunch....I too quilt/knit/sew and have a serger/sewing machine/loads of yarn and knitting needles in what my husband calls my "sweat shop". It is my most favorite room...with a gas free standing stove in the corner...a cubby for my television...and a window with the most beautiful view....Heaven )


----------



## ShirlNY (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh AND if I could I'd collect cats. I'll probably end as a crazy cat lady who knits with cat fur.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

I collect egg cups, along with cupboards full of yarn and tins full of needles. Still have my grandmother's argyle sock patterns, among others. Lynn


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Besides Yarn, well where to start..... lol
I have material, to make quilts and other things for Newborns in need, Loads of Embroidery thread for my embroidery machines, Knitting needles, crochet hooks, Knitting looms, Ribbons, the list can go on and on.....

On the non craft side, Books, Videos, We also like the Classic old movies. Our favorite videos are Sherlock Holms, and several british shows, wish I could get the whole set of "Last of the Summer Wine"


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

I should have also mentioned Tea, I have a drawer full of different teas.....


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I stash material for sewing, also my yarn.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Whew...and I thought I had a problem...NOT!! I collect craft kits--crewel and needlepoint. Then I have my yarn bins and patterns...lots and lots of yarn!! Crochet hooks, metal, bamboo, cherry wood and antique as well as handmade..Knitting needles which I am determined to learn how to knit..(lol)..Just love crafts and all the sundries that go with it..


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Leather crafting tools, and lots of beads. I love to do loom beading too.


----------



## Cricket918 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mostly yarn and patterns, but did get into beading and have a pretty good stash there too. Looking forward to retirement next year when I can dive into my stashes and finish some projects.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmm...lots! As I look around my studio...fabric, paper arts, scrapbooking, beads and jewelry making, hand made paper, hand bound books. art journaling supplies, artist pens, markers, colored pencils, paint, rubber stamps + ink (lots of ink!), buttons, which includes a collection of vintage and antique shell buttons, glass mosaic supplies, stained glass.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Simply put...to stay sane...to have a choice of materials to design with.....I also have quite a lot of fabric....the fabric was more important to me in a previous life....
julie


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Yarn, fabric, scrapbooking, crocheting , oil painting, counted cross stitch, all kinds of different buttons, you can always embellish a quilt with crazy buttons, roving for spinning oh, and what about the needles! can't seem to have enough. So much to do and so little time.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Fabric, patterns and incidentals for sewing and quilting. Cross stitch 'stuff', stamping and cardmaking supplies, some scrapbooking stuff. Boy, I really need to cull out some of this and make room for more yarn!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

lots of fabric, cross stitch stuff, puzzles, buttons, books.


----------



## Ginialea (Nov 9, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I have a stash of fabric.. i even bought a new sewing machine..figgering that i will get back into quilting.. the thing is ... i have no idea how to turn it on!!! I fib u not !!..So i keep on knitting till one day i can sit down and figger how to turn the darn thing on !!
> 
> Susie


I bought a new sewing machine and took lessons so I could turn it on. But I'm so busy knitting I have forgotten how to use it. If I had a husband, he would cut off my money. Lucky for me that isn't going to happen. Off to the LYS for a day of browsing. :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I don't like collecting anything but do have a small yarn stash in a large rubber maid container and small lingerie chest with yarn. That's enough.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I have all those things, too! Plus watercolor , plus weaving tools and fibres....
Patterns and BOOKS!!!!!

Betty from canada


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

Books, music, movies, books, art supplies, knitting stuff, books, stamping supplies, etc. Oh, did I mention books?


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I am a terrible hoarder .What ever craft I have got interested in I have made a collection ..Cards..Painting..Sewing ..Knitting..Reading.My spare room is bursting.One day I will sort it out LOL


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

jemima said:


> I am a terrible hoarder .What ever craft I have got interested in I have made a collection ..Cards..Painting..Sewing ..Knitting..Reading.My spare room is bursting.One day I will sort it out LOL


Me too.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

im a hoarder like my mom my dh says and it seems he doesnt hoard ha ha.. but his stuff is usable and mine is clutter and junk..i have cupboards of cross stitch, fabric peices,PATTERNS of all sorts floss, yarns crochet thread,now im getting into knitting machine omg when i write it down hes right..lollove love cookbooks too..oh well im not worried about it yet till have to clean out to move or such hopefully not for long time..happy hoarding all...


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I am so happy that I am not the only one who stashes.


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

I guess I stash almost anything to do with fibers, I have several bags of wool ready to process to spin. Have 3 spinning wheels, a loom, an inkle loom, 4 knitting machines, and I think a ton of yarn. A lot that I've spun. I like to handknit my socks from my handspun, and let it felt just a tad and they feel so smooth on my feet. I'm sure that I'll never live long enough to use up all my stash. I also have gone the phase of tatting, smocking and I have the stuff to do bobbin lace, haven't had the motivation to do it, tho...


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

This is one of the other reasons I don't quilt, I'm a compulsive stashaholic. I have a small (and I do mean small) stash of beading items, but I have a large stash of spinning fibers, along with my wheels and innumerable hand spindles, and I also hook traditional rugs (talk about being a hooker with a friend at church to get you odd looks from your pastor) and have a large stash of materials for that. I also stash knitting and crochet books and magazines, and my husband and I have a stash of our preferred reading materials that rival a small library. And then HE collects and stashes seeds and gardening supplies and wood working equipment.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

reply to all, I am just wondering, we collect stuff that beautifes our homes, keeps us off of drugs and out of the bars. Keeps us faithful to our home and family. Why is it our stuff is considered hoarding but men's garages/basements are their work area/tools not considered a negative word. Are not our sewing machines, knitting needles and stuff tools of our trade??? why are women still allowing to continue to have negative remarks made about what they do and how they continue to do the things that make them happy. Take a stand ladies. We are good, we are not really no more out of control than a man who must have all the right tools, fishing stuff or hunting stuff. Just saying. They would never allow us to say they are out of control or hoarders. It is their stuff. Well this is my stuff. that's my story and i am sticking to it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I've been reading about everyone's yarn stash. Do you 'stash' other things for handwork or crafts? I'll admit to stashing (hoarding) antique buttons, knitting paraphanalia, have an art studio set up to oil paint, make jewelry and could open my own bead shop, scrapbooking items, woodworking tools and woods, and any time I can incorporate a couple of them, what fun with that design!


Um, yes..... I used to be an avid seamstress and can't bring myself to part with sewing machines, serger, thread, buttons. Most of my fabric stash has been passed along, as has my pattern stash. My yarn stash, however, has reached the outrageous level, along with all the attending paraphenalia. It got worse after I began crocheting as well, since it takes more yarn of one dye lot to make a garment than it does with knitting (how's that for an excuse :~D?).

Former DH, who developed dementia following 12 hours on a heart-lung machine during heart surgery (they know better than to do that now), developed a profound hoarding compulsion, i.e., 12 electric drills, 3 chain saws, endless other tools, 42 padlocks, 6 huge cartons of baseball caps, and hanging on to every scrap of lumber or other left-over building materials. He built a second two-car garage to put some of it in after filling the basement, another shed, and part of the first two-car garage. Now, don't you feel better about yourself? It took six people months to clear out his collections. I'm beginning to clear out mine now!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I've been reading about everyone's yarn stash. Do you 'stash' other things for handwork or crafts? I'll admit to stashing (hoarding) antique buttons, knitting paraphanalia, have an art studio set up to oil paint, make jewelry and could open my own bead shop, scrapbooking items, woodworking tools and woods, and any time I can incorporate a couple of them, what fun with that design!


Um, yes..... I used to be an avid seamstress and can't bring myself to part with sewing machines, serger, thread, buttons. Most of my fabric stash has been passed along, as has my pattern stash. My yarn stash, however, has reached the outrageous level, along with all the attending paraphenalia. It got worse after I began crocheting as well, since it takes more yarn of one dye lot to make a garment than it does with knitting (how's that for an excuse :~D?).

Former DH, who developed dementia following 12 hours on a heart-lung machine during heart surgery (they know better than to do that now), developed a profound hoarding compulsion, i.e., 12 electric drills, 3 chain saws, endless other tools, 42 padlocks, 6 huge cartons of baseball caps, and hanging on to every scrap of lumber or other left-over building materials. He built a second two-car garage to put some of it in after filling the basement, another shed, and part of the first two-car garage. Now, don't you feel better about yourself? It took six people months to clear out his collections (he died five years ago). I'm beginning to clear out mine now!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I haven't quilted in over 20 years, but I still have a stash of color sorted pieces boxed on the shelf of a cedar closet! I recently used several of the pieces to cover headbands for my granddaughters. See, they didn't go to waste! Now, what to do with the four boxes still remaining!


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

I would say make more quilts. Nothing is more beautiful than the simple old fashioned scrappy quilts. can't really make a mistake.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Clickers said:


> Buttons, sewing patterns and materials some are over 20 years old and are coming back into style, theads for sewing. Knitting needles and patterns especially older ones.


Isn't it interesting that, if you hang on to clothing, patterns, etc., long enough, it does come back into style? When the younger generations show off the "latest" styles, we can just go whip something like it out of the closet :~).


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I can not pass lace,silver and yarn ! 

Crazy what we think me need !


----------



## barbara.kacer (Mar 21, 2011)

These days I mostly have yarn. However, I have a healthy supply of any craft (and accompanying books/magazines) I have ever done. I'll probably never use some of these crafting supplies so should donate to a "worthy" place (a place that will appreciate the goodies!). I have as a new goal of buying yarn in every state I visit. Oh, my.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

barbara.kacer said:


> These days I mostly have yarn. However, I have a healthy supply of any craft (and accompanying books/magazines) I have ever done. I'll probably never use some of these crafting supplies so should donate to a "worthy" place (a place that will appreciate the goodies!). I have as a new goal of buying yarn in every state I visit. Oh, my.


I usually buy something in every state I visit, like scrapbooking items when I went to Alaska, books when I go to Georgia, etc.
I'll have to stop soon.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I have stash not only for knitting, but crochet and cross stitch as well.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

One day I decided what the priorities would be and packed a trunk full of craft supplies for my neices Brownie Troop. Once all the little projects were gone I did not feel like I had to do everything cause I had spent the $$$$. Have been trying ever since not to be a clearance freak! Unless of course it is yarn or fabric!!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

If we don't save all this stuff,how are we going to keep feeding our hobbies?Have you ever started making trash to treasure?Oh my,the things I have saved. I did a major clean out and got rid of so much stuff.I try not to get too many things going at once-I will start feeling like I will never finish anything.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Not too much stash as scared of turning into my Grandmother with newspapers stacked floor to ceiling, however, I have two large bin bags with all the bits left over from making my 4 childrens sweaters etc. 2 dress lengths which I can't bring myself to cut into as they were my Great grandmother's and lots of buttons belonging both sets of Grandmother's. Having not picked up needles or hook for ten years +, I've knitted two scarfs, sweater for two year old Grandson, cardigan for hubby and baby blanket made from knitted & croched panels for new Grandson, expected in two months (thankfully using left over yarn) and all since xmas. It may have used up some of my old stash but I've bought enough since to knit another blanket, a sweater and cardi for me and enough scarf yarn to knit every female member of family a hooded scarf for next xmas. 
It was end of line, less than a fifth normal cost, can't even get it on ebay for tripple that cost, ok I've been bit by the bug again, but so long as I look like I'm using it no one will notice??


----------



## Lemarch (Jan 23, 2013)

Clickers said:


> Buttons, sewing patterns and materials some are over 20 years old and are coming back into style, theads for sewing. Knitting needles and patterns especially older ones.


Ha ha - love your icon of the kangaroo!


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I seem to be stashing UFOs LOL. I've got a 3/4 finished quilt, 3 more quilted seat pads to do, a half finished baby blanket, a 1/4 done aran sweater, a half made blanket and a not even started dog coat that was meant to be a Christmas present!


----------



## barbara.kacer (Mar 21, 2011)

Why stop? :-D


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

suzy-kate-My grandmother had newspapers and magazines floor to ceiling.She saved EVERYTHING.I think back in the early 1900's,it was necessary for some things to be kept.She had "Time" magazines dating in the 1940's.When I was a teenager in the 60's,I loved to look at them.She also would make quilts out of old clothes.Anything to keep warm.My other GM had to have everything perfect.New fabric for clothes and quilts.It was kind of funny going through GM things years after she died.We found the strangest things.My mother blamed it on the depression and not having very much money.They had to make do with whatever was available.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a stash of materials that I can use to make cloth dolls (it's been awhile since I've made them). I have small remnants of calico/muslin/linen materials, buttons, straw hats and squiggly paint for painting on the shoes. I really used to be into making cloth dolls and one year I made 20 for christmas and gave most of them for gifts. I'll have to take a pic of the one that I have left and share with you one of these days.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

I stash fabric for quilting and sewing clothing


----------



## Jar2Jam (Dec 6, 2012)

I have my Mother's "stash" and could never part with any of it. She passed away last March at 97 years young. She crocheted from age 10 until she could no longer handle the crochet hooks at about 92 years. Some of my greatest memories of her and our special times together were of her trying to teach me to crochet. We shared many laughs. She never did succeed. I have crochet patterns and books that go back to the 30's and most were 10 cents. I have my crocheted baby dress pattern AND the 70 year old dress. Her favorite crocheting was done with thread and she made two Last Supper's that measure appx. 30" x 48", one for me and one for my brother.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

So happy to see I am not alone. I have huge selection of fabric, both quilting and fashion, boxes of yarns and a room full of other craft items. Am slowly working thru the fabric and yarn - charities are so good to accept hats and afghans and have donated over 700 chemo hats to cancer society. At my age, don't need to ever buy more, but am a weak human!!!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I not only have my wool stash I also have my cardmaking and papercraft stash in our small bedroom which is now my 'craft' room!


----------



## kim82352 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wildfire0, if you see this, please tell me -- how does your husband hide cars???!!!!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Knitting/crochet books, cross stitch patterns & designs, children's buttons, knitting & crochet hooks, k/c project bags and yarn.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

crotchety crafter said:


> Cardmaking materials, cross stitch books, silks and everything else, plus knitting and crochet patterns,books, and lots and lots of wool, buttons, needles. I do have a sort out every so often and recycle some to the charity shops. But still have loads. Just not enough time.....


Hi CC, love your area - walked the beaches often. My lifelong friend in Guisborough sent me pics of the wonderful knitting of the Queen's Jubilee hung on display there - fantastic work. Good to see you on KP


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I recently got rid of everything except my huge stash of beads and yarn. I used to make jewelry, can't now as wrists are too weak to handle the pliers, twist the wire, etc. I'm saving that for a granddaughter. I have done most every type of craft over the years, but I am only knitting and crocheting now. I donated everything as I could not bear to just sell it. Some I gave to a friend, but most was donated to a thrift store connected to the Buckley School for developmentally disabled, which helps them so much.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I did many crafts when my sight was better. I have stopped quilting,crewel work,sewing and passed those supplies to others who put them to good use. I knit and crochet daily mostly for charities. My budget doesn't allow for a stash.
Several organizations in my area accept yarn and pass it on 
to seniors like myself. I have the joy of using my needles and hooks and others receive things they need.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Besides yarn, I too have enough beads stashed to open my own bead store. Plus lots of hand tools (knitting, beading, jewelry making)



BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I've been reading about everyone's yarn stash. Do you 'stash' other things for handwork or crafts? I'll admit to stashing (hoarding) antique buttons, knitting paraphanalia, have an art studio set up to oil paint, make jewelry and could open my own bead shop, scrapbooking items, woodworking tools and woods, and any time I can incorporate a couple of them, what fun with that design!


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

laurajea said:


> reply to all, I am just wondering, we collect stuff that beautifes our homes, keeps us off of drugs and out of the bars. Keeps us faithful to our home and family. Why is it our stuff is considered hoarding but men's garages/basements are their work area/tools not considered a negative word. Are not our sewing machines, knitting needles and stuff tools of our trade??? why are women still allowing to continue to have negative remarks made about what they do and how they continue to do the things that make them happy. Take a stand ladies. We are good, we are not really no more out of control than a man who must have all the right tools, fishing stuff or hunting stuff. Just saying. They would never allow us to say they are out of control or hoarders. It is their stuff. Well this is my stuff. that's my story and i am sticking to it.


Laurajae - I didn't realise you knew my husband  
I can still hear him now "what on earth do need all that STUFF for???"
He was an engineer, you can imagine what the very large double garage looked like! Back in those days I also had horses - with all the associated tack and stuff that went them.
Now I'm retired and there's only me to please, and I must admit, I'M VERY HAPPY with my 4 spinning wheels, knitting machine, sewing machine and all the raw materials to go with them. 
My rational is that I don't smoke, drink, do drugs, or have any anti social habits (haven't got the energy any more) and I'm very productive  
Susan


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Beads for jewellery making. Not new ones, I haunt charity shops, I think they are called thrift shops in the USA. I first ask if they have any broken necklaces, as all I want is the beads and the catches if they are not the broken bits, then I raid the old necklaces for sale. My regular haunts now keep a basket of broken necklaces and bracelets at the counter and say they now make as much from them as from the whole ones.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Silverkiwi said:


> laurajea said:
> 
> 
> > reply to all, I am just wondering, we collect stuff that beautifes our homes, keeps us off of drugs and out of the bars. Keeps us faithful to our home and family. Why is it our stuff is considered hoarding but men's garages/basements are their work area/tools not considered a negative word. Are not our sewing machines, knitting needles and stuff tools of our trade??? why are women still allowing to continue to have negative remarks made about what they do and how they continue to do the things that make them happy. Take a stand ladies. We are good, we are not really no more out of control than a man who must have all the right tools, fishing stuff or hunting stuff. Just saying. They would never allow us to say they are out of control or hoarders. It is their stuff. Well this is my stuff. that's my story and i am sticking to it.
> ...


I'm glad that you're happy; I don't think you need any rationale beyond that!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

I have material , wood , scrap-booking supplies , cross stitch supplies , beading supplies , plastic canvas , ceramics ,and of course patterns for these and other crafts . I did donate 15 banker's boxes of new sewing patterns a while back ( bought by raising my hand at an auction sale ). Still have a couple of boxes full.This is in addition to my stash of yarn . Good thing I have a 12' x 15' craft room with ample cupboard space as well as shelving.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

knittingdragon said:


> I have polymer clay, air dry clay, paints, Paverpol and colour pigments, fabric (for Paverpol - heaps of it), canvases (also for Paverpol - heaps of those too - sm, med, lg), wool, counted cross stitch canvases, stamps and stamp pads, card stock, Pergamano vellum papers and all associated stuff. Paper tole stocks and all associated bits and pieces. Embroidery cottons, metallic threads. Beading books as well as other craft books,
> Probably more, but can't think of them at present.


What is paverpol? I have been trying to but polymer clay to make buttons but have not found it in Ireland - have something similar (the shop said) now how to go about making buttons, any good ideas from all you clever people out there. The clay I have is in a little block - do I cut it up & roll into shape? it is suitable to "cook" in a domestic oven @ 110deg. Thank you


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

just finished my 71 scarf!!!!literally bought off my back!! made the ruffled sashay and starbella flash!!everytime i wore i I sold it started at ever did!!I left I had 3 orders y=then it just went viral!!! enen got knitters elbow and went totheray!!!!! Really craziest thing i


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

my message did not go thru right it started at the dentist officewhen his a ssitant said she had to have one!! and i got 3 more orders from his staff after that it just went viral!!!


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

my message did not go thru right it started at the dentist officewhen his a ssitant said she had to have one!! and i got 3 more orders from his staff after that it just went viral!!!


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

> cut it up & roll into shape?


All of the above, I made a jumper many yeas ago that was made from a multi colour yarn and used several colours of clay together. I rolled each colour into a 'snake' like we used to do with plasticine as children then rolled these snakes together and cut the snake into button sized pieces. if you can get pastry cutters small enough you can roll the clay out to a suitable thickness and use a cutter. or just use a ruler and a sharp knife and make square buttons


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Helma-Patterns at an auction are a good thing.DH comes home with a broken garden tiller,said he could repair it.1 yr. later, it goes back to the auction and sold again,along with the Christmas yard decorations with half the lights burned out.DD came home with the most awful basket of fruit for the porch,and 2 boxes of glass stuff(I am going to make something,mom).All of this was taken back to the auction and sold again.DH has to sit on his hands,or not take money,just watch everyone else.He has gotten better at restraining himself.The best deal DD got was a box of yarn for a couple of dollars.


----------



## tradhook (May 3, 2012)

Like you and others I have a large stash of yarn. I am going to try some of the multi-stranded blankets some of you are knitting. I also have a stash of wool fabric I use to hook rugs using the traditional methods as my grannie did. Most supplies for other handicrafts I've given away. I can't give up the knitting, although I'm slowing down as I get older.


----------



## tradhook (May 3, 2012)

I forgot about all the books, buttons, marbles, dishes, dishes, and more dishes, one pattern of depression glass (but many pieces), hummels and more. I heard once that three items were considered a collection. If only I could limit myself to three of anything.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh my Lord, I just don't know where to begin. all of the above and two whole bedrooms plugged to the ceiling. I just shake my head.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Only have my yarn stash.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

Well be it known I do have a bit of a stash of material,, now some yarn, babies to make things for,, so that is my reason to have yarn,, material, make me dressed, don't care for the store ones.. my excuse.. lol


----------



## Jan R (Feb 15, 2013)

I bet your machine came with a manual that can get you started. Last year I got a $1500 machine I was half afraid of, but the shop I got it at gave me 3 1-hour classes on what it would do, no additional charge. Look around for a quilt shop in Tucson that will get you going on a project.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I have button staches, dish stashes, yarn staches, chrochet thread, jewlery and jewlery making patterns and "things". I have patterns for crafts, wood working "stuff", yarn and chrochet thread "stuff" as well as embroiry patterns and thread. OK! I am horder!
Karon


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

Yarn, quilting stuff, and Nativities have over 100. Plus pins from places I've been. Have a vest full of them. If I wore the vest I'd fall over.


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

oh goodness ... I can SOOOO relate  I'm trying to get up the nerve to use Ebay to make a little to buy more of what I really like


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh my! I AM "NORMAL"! 
My passion is collecting silver charms for bracelets (the old fashioned dangly kind). It's a walk through my life and anyone special to me plus I have themed bracelets ... I am working on cataloging to call Guiness.

I have 4 shelving units of fabric. Not to mention a huge closet with leather tools, crochet thread, handstitching of all kinds with kits and floss, scrapbooking, yarn, thread, oodles of sewing supplies, sewing patterns, books ... books ... and more books, freebies printed from the internet. I am a paper addict too.

In my defense, I have donated 4 car loads of fabric to 2 friends who were in a tough place. Plus it doesn't help that I get sewing machines and all types of crafting items since people know i "craft" and would know what to do with it. 

Literally if I got rid of all my crafting supplies my one bedroom apt would be bare! I have things in boxes and want to sell on Ebay but I am totally nervous. I have everything set up and ready to sell and take money on paypal but haven't found anybody to hold my hand for the 1st few items.


----------



## Kaytee Wiggles (Feb 14, 2013)

After reading all this, I don't feel so bad! and my hubby should read it and know what I do have isn't all that much. LOL. Besides yarn and needles, I have all kinds of art supplies (paper, acrylics, watercolors, brushes, colored pencils, dry and oil pastels), and a flock of parakeets (27 at latest count and I heard babies peeping just today). Well, at least it's not goats any more.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

My stashes consist of various items including a HUGH stack of scrapbooking paper, rubber stamps, cross stitch supplies, yarn for crochet and knitting, yards of fabric intended for baby articles (did not get made). All of these keep me from getting bored. Then there is my camera and computer software for editing. This works great with the scrapbooking too.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I've been reading about everyone's yarn stash. Do you 'stash' other things for handwork or crafts? I'll admit to stashing (hoarding) antique buttons, knitting paraphanalia, have an art studio set up to oil paint, make jewelry and could open my own bead shop, scrapbooking items, woodworking tools and woods, and any time I can incorporate a couple of them, what fun with that design!


Besides stashing yarn and knitting most all the time... I paint, I stash oils, acrylics and all that goes with my painting fantasy... I also collect fine small vases and statues of ballerinas and clowns... my largest collection is that of cookie cutters... copper cookie cutter, although some metal cutters have entered the collection as well. Many years ago, before I gave in to knitting (just 8 years ago)... I baked and decorated cookies... for holidays, parties, etc. Halloween being my favorite holiday... I've tons of cutters for that holiday. For Christmas I prefer to make giant snowflakes as opposed to the ubiquitous santa and angels, etc. This past Valentine's Day, my grown daughter said... it's been a long time since you've baked and decorated.... let's do it... the following are a few samples of our wares:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I've been reading about everyone's yarn stash. Do you 'stash' other things for handwork or crafts? I'll admit to stashing (hoarding) antique buttons, knitting paraphanalia, have an art studio set up to oil paint, make jewelry and could open my own bead shop, scrapbooking items, woodworking tools and woods, and any time I can incorporate a couple of them, what fun with that design!


Besides stashing yarn and knitting most all the time... I paint, I stash oils, acrylics and all that goes with my painting fantasy... I also collect fine small vases and statues of ballerinas and clowns... my largest collection is that of cookie cutters... copper cookie cutter, although some metal cutters have entered the collection as well. Many years ago, before I gave in to knitting (just 8 years ago)... I baked and decorated cookies... for holidays, parties, etc. Halloween being my favorite holiday... I've tons of cutters for that holiday. For Christmas I prefer to make giant snowflakes as opposed to the ubiquitous santa and angels, etc.

Prior to this past Valentine's Day, my grown daughter said... it's been a long time since you've baked and decorated.... let's do it. the following are a few samples of our wares (we only made three dozen + 2. But, we've been known to make over 300 cookies at a time... of course, it take many many hours... days, in fact):


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh... I forgot, I have material stash from my sewing days... which was tons of years ago. I just can't bring myself to part with these materials. I gave away my pottery stuff.. but, I can't part with these fabrics. I know, I'm sick.

I also have a big supply of button (all kinds, sizes, colors, etc), but i don't consider myself a collector... just a stasher that keeps them in case I need them... which includes buttons for my knits.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

If I ever learn to work my new Bernina 730,I can add machine embroidery stuff to my collections.I sew professionally,so I have to keep a large supply of sewing stuff.As soon as Easter is over,I am going to tackle this machine.Yes,I did have 6 weeks of classes. Went right over my head.Was told that I need basic computer classes.I am new to all of this-just learned to e-mail.Had to get a cell phone because DH is on the road 3 weeks before he comes home.It is sitting on the table waiting for someone to help me.My 60 yr. old brain doesn't want to work this hard,lol.


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

:lol: :thumbup: At thje moment I have a craze on buttons. The charity that i knit for requested baby jacket. These need buttons and i found that the price of buttons in some places is just a little too much. Recently a wool shop near us closed down and she was selling tubes of buttons for $2.00. Some of these tubes had over 40 or fifty buttons in them, so i have gone crazy buying all these tubes of buttons to match the wool that i have. I have also been buying from e-bay and anywhere i saw cheap buttons. Now I have quite a stash.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

If it has to do with yarn, thread, fabric.... I stash it. With spinning, weaving, cross stitch, quilting, sewing and knitting --- and a love of books..... I'm hard put to part with anything. I also like all the tools associated with fiber arts. DH is an artist, so his paint collection is much larger than mine and he is also a woodworker and the family cook so we have loads of cookbooks, etc. TOOLS.... we do a lot of DIY..... Shoes are another weakness. I also have way too many clothes, but that isn't a collection... just a lack of keeping up with culling the closets.....


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

"the kitty collection numbers well over 5000 items"


Can you post pictures of some of your kitty collection?

I am a kitty collector too, but not nearly so many as 5000. However, we DO have a bunch of real fur people living in our house. Love them all!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Fabric and more fabric, yarn, jewelry making, flowers for flower arranging and for weddings, oil, watercolor, and acrylic paints, frames, buttons, about 5 bins of ribbon for bow making. I have made more than 200 bows for the girls, they have 2 bows to go with everything I have made them to wear. I love designing a little dress or pant out fit and then making an elaborate bows to go with them. I have threads for machine embroidery and sewing. Never have to buy thread,


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I didn't even think about my shoes, my husband said he was going to count once and I said over my dead body. LOL


----------



## joan4115 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am such a hoarder, it is ridiculous. I have so many crafts, etc. that I like to do it is sad. My worse hoard is my collection of reborning kits. I must have almost 100. That is terrible since I could not reborn that many kits in 100 years. BTW, just in case you don't know what reborning is... it is where you take a vinyl kit and paint it to make it as realistic as possible. They actually look like real babies. If you would like to see what I am talking about go to Ebay and type in reborn dolls and you will see what I am talking about. 

Hugs, Joanie


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> knittingdragon said:
> 
> 
> > I have polymer clay, air dry clay, paints, Paverpol and colour pigments, fabric (for Paverpol - heaps of it), canvases (also for Paverpol - heaps of those too - sm, med, lg), wool, counted cross stitch canvases, stamps and stamp pads, card stock, Pergamano vellum papers and all associated stuff. Paper tole stocks and all associated bits and pieces. Embroidery cottons, metallic threads. Beading books as well as other craft books,
> ...


If you take your clay and either roll it with a rolling pin or put it through a pasta machine without the cutters then cut it out with the tiny cutters for fondant or a thimble , then use a needle or nut pick to put in your holes you should get some buttons .


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I've been reading about everyone's yarn stash. Do you 'stash' other things for handwork or crafts? I'll admit to stashing (hoarding) antique buttons, knitting paraphanalia, have an art studio set up to oil paint, make jewelry and could open my own bead shop, scrapbooking items, woodworking tools and woods, and any time I can incorporate a couple of them, what fun with that design!


Anything and everything..But mostly yarn and beads etc for jewelry making.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Helma said:


> knitwitgalaxy said:
> 
> 
> > knittingdragon said:
> ...


Thank you so much, will try to get fondant cutters to day & have a trial run.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I have decided that I am a clothing hoarder...have way more than I can wear, cannot get rid of most of it, and still buy more when there is a great sale! Help!


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I guess yarn would be my biggest stash.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

On top of what I posted earlier , I have a collection of pencil sharpeners (over 130 of them all in an I guess you can say bronzy finish ) . a collection of bells , a collection of mice ( not real ones ) a pin collection , a fridge magnet collection , a bear collection , a coin collection , a Christmas spoon collection . No wonder the boys said that if we ever move to let them know so they can leave town .


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

I collect (or have in the past collected) various dishes, glassware, silver, teapots; dolls and teddies; vintage cookbooks and booklets; bells; art  paintings and prints; vintage costume jewelry; animal figurines; craft supplies for knitting, quilting, collage, decoupage, jewelry; vintage postcards; open salts and figural salt & pepper shakers; genealogy (a/k/a collecting dead relatives); my mothers teacup collection; CDs and DVDs; etc. etc. But mostly books  on these subjects and many others. My yarn stash has increased greatly since I joined KP.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, I'm a nonstasher! I go around rearranging my hubby's stashes!


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh My ! My stash(s) are ridiculous. I have too many passions I think. I have my quilting stash and machines, my soapmaking stash of supplies, my mixed medias stash of various paint, glues, papers and supplies and, of course, my knitting! I keep thinking that I need to focus more - but I love them all - so what's a gal to do!


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, at least I've managed to get rid of most of my books DH bought me an ereader for xmas some 5 years ago so most of my fiction's gone - cook books are ever expanding, patterns have been reduced as I scanned most of them. I'm dreadfull for cake tins, can't bare to get rid of any and have four generations worth.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

BOOK, BOOK, BOOKS. Mainly fiction tend to alternate from mysteries (please not too much blood, just tell me who was killed and let me figure it out) and historical fiction. Having grown up on a ranch with no one to play with, I learned to read early and have never stopped. Hall closet has a pile of new books to read (belong to the Doubleday Mystery Book Club and Doubleday Fiction Book Club). I prefer a good old fashioned paper book rather than an ereader. Like the feel and sound of pages turning!


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh forgot... another thing I have been collecting is dust! Melbourne has had a very hot,dry summer !


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Juleen-I also love the feel of holding a book and turning the pages.I always carry a book wherever I go.Just in case I get caught by a train or traffic. Dh doesn't talk much when he drives(truck driver),so I get a lot of reading in when we "go to town" for the day. Dh loves to read ,too.He will not put a book down till he finishes it. My reading is more stop and go,and before I go to sleep.A friend of mine uses a Knook in church. It is distracting because of the glare from the lights.


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

you name it ==I have it


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

Yea my daughters, just hate to see my stash. They want me to get rid of it, but everytime they need something-- I have it!


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

there you go,, have a handy person to have around or neighbor... lol,


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

yes i also stash, addicted to buying jackets, sweaters and now hope to knit one one day. art supplies, mags for my collages i make for cards etc. , sewing of all sorts, jewelry stuff, and i volunteer at a thrift store so i guess i stash clothes, ugh. i do try to give clothes to the union gospel missin for homeless to balance out my clothes problem, heh -i've downsized many times and now am in a small 1 bedroom. ~~~ i think i'll go cry to JESUS FOR HELP~~~well at least i am honest


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Over 25 years ago a friend said, "So what do you collect/stash Dot?" Then she answered for me by saying, "Anything that's not nailed down". That covered it very well and it hasn't gotten any better. I get enthused with every new craft and my OCD kicks in and I buy all types of supplies. However, the getting and doing are far removed from each other. As one person said...I could open my own bead shop. Hopefully, if I pass first, my husband will realize just how expensive all these beads are and not just dump them at Goodwill! I can just see the "Got Junk?" dumpster in my driveway now....or maybe several of them!


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

ShirlNY said:


> Oh AND if I could I'd collect cats. I'll probably end as a crazy cat lady who knits with cat fur.


I have knitted my cat's fur. I found an address in a cat mag for a lady who spun long haired cat fur with sheep wool for knitting. Way to go! She was also able to incorporate some hair from short haired Midnight.

I knitted a waistcoat/vest with it. I was so pleased to have done this as we lost Poppet quite shortly afterwards. I still have the garment,but it's too big. I can't bring myself to unpick it, so it remains a precious souvenir.

We currently are a one cat, one dog family. See avatar for Princesse, our rescue dog, now 14 and going very well.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Forget to say I collect
Yarn......have had several downsizing sessions; more needed
Fabric....for patchwork tablecloths. Made for both DILs, another as a quilt wedding present for a goddaughter, another planned for hier sister's WP. She also is GD and inevitably will do one for the third sister...again GD...in due course.
Swing labels from marchandise, tickets and cards. I use them as bookmarks and keep them in a small drawer. Every time I start a new book, I select a new bookmark. 
Books, see above. Can't resist them...and love my kindle.
Buttons, ribbons, trimmings.....you never know when you might need them!
Knitting patterns....far too many, hard and soft copy. Culled about twice a year.
Beads from jewelery....to make stitch markers...one of these fine days.
Lists. Compulsive writer of.....need I say more?

Surely it's the 'hunt and gather' instinct!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Shirl is that one of your "collectable"  cats in your avatar?



ShirlNY said:


> Oh AND if I could I'd collect cats. I'll probably end as a crazy cat lady who knits with cat fur.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

yarn- patterns- recipes :thumbup:


----------



## angelicabeads (Feb 2, 2013)

I do multiple types of needlework and other crafts, and have a lot of stash for all of them. I've stashed bunches of knitting yarns for sweaters and socks and such, needles, crochet hooks, and more. I also make jewelry and have a huge stash of beads and other supplies. Mostly, though, I adore cross-stitch, and thus have an immense stash of patterns, floss, books, and more. I've have de-stashed a lot of things over the years, but somehow the stash continues to grow! I know this is because my tastes have changed over the decades, so it's been "out with the old and in with the new"! I know you all can relate.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh geez! Recipes! If I cook each recipe I have only once, I'll have to live to be over 200 years old! :O)


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Juleen - I'm in the same boat! With over 300 cookbooks and many of them with 'must try' post-it-notes - I'm doomed. Books are high on my list, as are knitting, collecting yarn and supplies, needlepoint, patterns, Willow pattern anything, playing card decks, teapots and fine china, photography, writing, rocks (yes - landscaping a dry river bed in my garden), vintage linens, antiques. As my friends and family say - give me one item I don't have and I'll start a collection! Thankfully I only have one dog and the collection stops here!


----------



## Pipsqueek (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree with you on the hubby reading these. At least I got rid of a truck full a couple of years ago.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I have all of my buttons in one of those small drawer things guys use for their "small' items out in the garage or workshop. I acctually have two of those one has my jewlery making beads and findings and other small stuff for crafts.
Karon


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I feel sory for you, having to get rid of part of your stash. If I ever did that I would always wonderif I could have used it for something.
Karon


----------



## Pipsqueek (Jan 16, 2013)

I do wonder that at times. But I can now see the carpet in the craft room. I know I need to get rid of more sometime soon. I guess I'm just into too many things when it comes to crafts & quilting & painting. But it sure is a good relaxer.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

oh I have a bad thing about Recipes books, I throw them out and get new ones I mean after all I know I have the room now. so need to get it filled. might just make that some day.. soon lol like sure will,, I try.. Hubby is willing to try most of them so that is a big help.


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a huge stash of fabric for quilting, I am trying to stay out of fabric stores but sometimes I just find my self in one. Same with yarn, my daughter was "helping" me on a visit a while ago and boxed up lots of my yarn and took it to Goodwill. I managed to save some and have gotten more using the excuse that I need it to knit for the homeless. I do that and now have a several year supply built up. I also have books and patterns and magazines and on it goes.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

I think what you do is a worth while cause.. how could she ?? lol


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Food, food, food...boxes, cans...


----------



## angelicabeads (Feb 2, 2013)

Toddytoo said:


> Juleen - I'm in the same boat! With over 300 cookbooks and many of them with 'must try' post-it-notes - I'm doomed. Books are high on my list, as are knitting, collecting yarn and supplies, needlepoint, patterns, Willow pattern anything, playing card decks, teapots and fine china, photography, writing, rocks (yes - landscaping a dry river bed in my garden), vintage linens, antiques. As my friends and family say - give me one item I don't have and I'll start a collection! Thankfully I only have one dog and the collection stops here!


I'm like you!! I used to have around 300 cookbooks, but sold some of them before I moved recently. And what with all the recipes available now on the internet, it seems kinda silly to keep so many cookbooks, you know? However, my favorites are those with stories about how the recipe came through the family and nice photos. I love books - British literature, especially those by or about the Bloomsbury group (Virginia Woolf and her buddies), art books, literature in general, and more. I collect cross-stitch supplies, especially 28-ct. or higher linen, DMC floss, silk floss, especially by Gloriana, and beautiful charts from designers like Heaven and Earth Designs, Scarlet Quince, and more. I love antiques, too. Sigh... but stuff accumulates and takes over all the space in the house; I moved seven months ago and considering how expensive moving is when they charge by weight, I thought it best to go through and let go of stuff. I donated a lot of it to charities, and tried to sell books and such on Amazon. However, cookbooks don't sell well any more, probably because of there being so many online. I'd best stop now before I start babbling... Thanks!


----------



## olystitcher (Feb 17, 2013)

OMG,you sound like me! Beading,silver smith,quilting, glass-work, and anything with yarn and fibers, from knitting to kumihimu, and everything inbetween!


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm s'posed to be doing paperwork...but somehow I've wandered to KP...?

I'm finding this thread to be of huge interest. The range of crafts and creativity is VAST! Thank you for opening up a whole new vista of creative possibilities...not to mention the opportunity to vary the collect and stash manifest!

..and now it's back to the paperwork.


----------



## knuttyknitter (Sep 14, 2012)

We used all our old buttons to decorate the charity christmas tree in the chapel. The theme was buttons and bows, the creative way different people found to thread buttons amazed me.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Right now, I'm copying all the favorite family recipes (especially Texas Sheet Cake which is a family favorite) for my granddaughter for Christmas. I'm putting them in a binder with various headings. She's graduating from ASU this spring and will be off on her own before we know it.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Right now, I'm copying all the favorite family recipes (especially Texas Sheet Cake which is a family favorite) for my granddaughter for Christmas. I'm putting them in a binder with various headings. She's graduating from ASU this spring and will be off on her own before we know it.


What a lovely idea! If she don't know you're doing this, she's going to be thrilled to bits...and if she does, she'll be delighted to joiin a line of family heritage and tradition.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

She doesn't know it but I know she will be especially thrilled to get my Texas Sheet Cake and Mexican Machaca Meat recipes! Two family favorites that are requested over and over.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Juleen said:


> She doesn't know it but I know she will be especially thrilled to get my Texas Sheet Cake and Mexican Machaca Meat recipes! Two family favorites that are requested over and over.


Never heard of either - please share. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Books, things that can be made into miniature things, beads for necklaces, dolls, miniature stoves, both pot-bellied and wood burning, and mini tea sets. I used to collect Polly Pocket, but don't like the larger version of her. I have a number of miniuature castles, too. And of course I collect the tools and patterns I need to knit, crochet, and embroider (counted cross-stitch).


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Scrapbooking stuff. Paper, stamps, etc!


----------



## Reneek0707 (Feb 18, 2013)

How do ya'll "stash" with out the hubbys finding out?? My hubby is freaking out everytime i go to the craft store and EXPECIALLY when a box comes in the mail LOL!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I just tell hubby that I'm spending my "golf money" and he immediately changes the subject!


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

My husband is a radio amateur, and a computer/techie geek. 

There's never any discussion on respective stash, stock, 
goodwill finds, end of line bargains/closeouts etc. Neither do we complain about our each other's den/workshop/craft room/knitting haven or discuss how much we have spent on our respective hobbies. Rather we have rationalised it as `ìnvestment' for our retirement. 

Peace reigns. Retirement ticks along very nicely. I'm very lucky. He's a keeper...a lovely phrase which doesn't exist in UK English. I learned it here on KP. Thank you.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Here you go: 

TEXAS SHEET CAKE

NEEDS A LARGE CAKE PAN: (12X18X2 INCHES) 
AFTER YOUR FAMILY EATS THIS ONCE, YOU'LL BE GLAD YOU BOUGHT THE PAN AS EVERYONE WILL ASK AND ASK AND ASK FOR IT AGAIN!

BOIL UNTIL DISSOLVED:
2 STICKS OF BUTTER
1 CUP WATER
4 TABLESPOONS COCOA
REMOVE FROM HEAT WHEN DISSOLVED

ADD:
2 CUPS FLOUR
2 CUPS SUGAR
1/2 TEASPOON SALT

BEAT IN:
2 EGGS
1 TEASPOON BAKING SODA
1 CUP SOUR CREAM

BAKE: IN GREASED PAN 375 DEGREES FOR 20 MINUTES
AFTER CAKE HAS BAKED A LITTLE WHILE START FROSTING:

FROSTING:
1 STICK BUTTER
4 TABLESPOONS COCOA
6 TABLESPOONS MILK
BRING ALL ABOVE TO A BOIL
REMOVE FROM HEAT

BEAT INTO FROSTING WHILE STILL HOT:
ONE 16 OZ BOX POWDERED SUGAR
1 TABLESPOON VANILLA

SPREAD OVER CAKE AS SOON AS IT COMES FROM OVEN
ENJOY!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

MACHACA MEAT:

5 LBS BEEF ROAST
3 TABLESPOONS VEGETABLE SHORTENING
1 ONION CHOPPED
1 (4OZ) CAN CHOPPED GREEN CHILIES
2 (7OZ) CANS OR JARS GREEN SALSA
1/4 TEASPOON GARLIC POWDER
4 TABLESPOONS FLOUR
4 TEASPOONS SALT
1 TEASPOON GROUND CUMIN
JUICES FROM ROASTS

PREHEAT OVEN TO 200 DEGREES. PLACE ONLY THE ROAST IN DUTCH OVEN. DO NOT ADD SALT OR WATER!!!! COVER WITH TIGHT LID AND ROAST ABOUT 12 HOURS OR UNTIL WELL DONE. (I USUALLY LET IT COOK ALL NIGHT). DRAIN MEAT RESERVING JUICES. COOL MEAT, THEN REMOVE BONES. SHRED MEAT AND SET ASIDE. MELT SHORTENING IN A LARGE SKILLET. ADD ONIONS AND GREEN CHILIES. SAUTE 1 MINUTE. ADD GREEN CHILI SALSA, GARLIC POWDER, FLOUR, SALT AND CUMIN. COOK 1 MINUTE OVEN MEDIUM-LOW HEAT. STIR IN RESERVED MEAT JUICES AND SHREDDED MEAT. COOK 5 MINUTES UNTIL THICK. COOL AND FREEZE. I USUALLY FREEZE IN 1 CUP AMOUNTS. GREAT FOR TACOS, TOSTADOS, CHIMIS, BURRITOES, TACO SALAD AND ANY WAY ELSE. HUBBY AND I HAVE A HARD TIME NOT NIBBLING AS WE START MEASURING IT OUT INTO 1 CUP CONTAINERS!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I am also blessed with "a keeper"! I can't imagine life without him! We have started our own family dynasty! Two kids and 3 grandkids--life is good!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for both of your recipes, Joleen. I am always impressed when requested recipes, patterns, etc. are willingly supplied without extra 'persuasion' from those interested in receiving the item.


----------



## Reneek0707 (Feb 18, 2013)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Now thats a good idea! I just have to change it to "magic money" Hes a magician and spends TONS on tricks and stuff!!



Juleen said:


> I just tell hubby that I'm spending my "golf money" and he immediately changes the subject!


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Cant open a cupboard here for balls of wool falling out A few years ago my grand daughter bought me a china thimble now ive got about a thousand and am always looking for more


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Juleen said:


> I am also blessed with "a keeper"! I can't imagine life without him! We have started our own family dynasty! Two kids and 3 grandkids--life is good!


Thank you so much for the recipes, roughly what weight in a stick of butter? I also have a keeper (almost 45 years) we have 2 kids, 2 grandkids & 1 greatgrand daughter! :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Reneek0707 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Now thats a good idea! I just have to change it to "magic money" Hes a magician and spends TONS on tricks and stuff!!
> 
> 
> ...


There you go. It usually works to 'hit them in the wallet'. My now ex did not have a problem with my stash. He had his own selection of stash.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

One stick of butter equals 8 tablespoons. Hope that helps!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Juleen said:


> One stick of butter equals 8 tablespoons. Hope that helps!


Tata :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Or half a cup of butter.


----------



## lacepeddler (Oct 3, 2012)

Knitted lace, needle lace, netted lace, vintage buttons, some vintage clothing, Oriental items, & a room full of beads & yarn. There's barely room for me in my house! I love my treasures so I won't stop collecting. I just wish I could be more organized. Once a year our machine knitting club holds an auction at one of the meetings to raise money for our club & I always donate to that so that helps to keep my stash under control a little.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

otay.. lets see.. I do cross stitch.. so have tons of floss.. pillowcases stashed (prestamped) runners..table cloths..patterns...patterns... gave away all my xstitch BOOKS to my oldest daughter I now focus more on prestamped.
I do machine embroidery have patterns patterns.. and I sew ... have machines...1 pfaff I LOVE 25 years old.. 2 embroidery/sewing machines..1 hemmer...few irons.. extra wide iron board.. LOTS OF BOOKS.. TONS OF BOOKS.. (thats how I learn read read read) since I can't take classes no interpreters.. so read read..(dictionaires galore) to decipher..whats that mean? Thats how I taught myself most everthing..unless I get extra lucky and find someone to SHOWME.. This is where I SO ENVY those who can understand and speak multi languages. I sew a lot have TONS OF MATERIAL STASHED ..on shelfs.. beautiful workshop hubby made me.. I had 5 dogs, 1 cat, 1 Nanday Conur. (sp) little green parrot I call Pitachio. he loves speggetti and popcorn. crazy bird. Good watchbird! LOL NO one gets near here without him kicking off... I dont hear him but whole BLOCK does. Down now to 2 dogs. Lost our furkids to old age.. :-( If I could afford it and have the room and was lots younger I would rescue dogs and cats.. no can do..I love animals. humm ROSES ROSES.. lots of rose plants outside..no more room for anymore.. LOL Then theres KP I am addicted too .. hard to drag myself away to KNIT/crochet/xstitch/sew.. Oh I also LOVE to cook! Lots of stuff for cooking! LOTS OF recipies! I bake too (not as much as I use to) especially BREAD.. mmMmMm saved many things BEATING BREAD.. :lol:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

We will get one or two dogs when we quit traveling so much. We have a doggie door, but, coyotes can easily jump our fence and "have dinner". Last week, we had a group of 7 coyotes walk right up our sidewalk. Thus, we have a pure bred alley cat who stays inside.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

1 stick of butter is 4 oz


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

My stash consist of yarn of course and all kinds of knitting supplies.There is also a sewing stash,fabric, notions and patterns. We have acquire a number of objects for scrap booking.


----------



## barbara.kacer (Mar 21, 2011)

My mom and her cousin-in-law always said they hoped they used all their fabric before they died--they didn't want anyone to see how much they had.  Well, they both passed away with their stashes intact. I gave much of Mom's stash to her cousin's daughters as they make lap robes for nursing home residents.


----------

